# Best HDMI cable?



## Rebollos (Feb 1, 2006)

What's the best HDMI Cable to conect a Plasma Tv with the 622 HD DVR receiver?
A 1.3 will do the trick?
Do you know any reliable place to buy them?

Thanks in advance


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Rebollos said:


> What's the best HDMI Cable to conect a Plasma Tv with the 622 HD DVR receiver?
> A 1.3 will do the trick?
> Do you know any reliable place to buy them?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I bought one at Walmart for $35. It was a Phillips and 6 feet long. It seems to do the job perfectly. It was for a Toshiba 32" LCD HDTV.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

www.monoprice.com = great cables at great prices.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

i always purchase all my cables from this seller on ebay for the last 3 years. i have had the most expensive cables out there and there is no difference. 

link;

http://stores.ebay.com/PRO-CABLE_HDMI-Cables-Pro


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> www.monoprice.com = great cables at great prices.


I will second that......I get all my cabling there. Never have had a problem


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

BlueJeans Cables, see their excellent web site about HDMI cables:

http://www.bluejeanscable.com/articles/hdmi-cable-information.htm



racton1 said:


> I bought one at Walmart for $35. It was a Phillips and 6 feet long. It seems to do the job perfectly. It was for a Toshiba 32" LCD HDTV.


----------



## Spaz007 (Dec 11, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> monoprice.com= great cables at great prices.


+1 I have gotten all of my cables from there. They cost next to nothing and work great!


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

Add me to the monoprice.com list. Way cheap, reasonably fast. A week after my order landed I got a call from them asking what they had actually shipped. Seems that they sent someone's order somewhere it shouldn't have gone and were trying to track it down. My order was cool, so the search went on. 

And the cables work perfectly -- I can no longer justify Monster Cable.


----------



## ravenwood61 (Nov 11, 2007)

I agree, Bluejeans is a great site. I emailed them and asked which of their cables they would recommend for a 9 ft. run and their response was that all their cables would pass 1080p for that short a run and they recommended that I shop their product line for price. Ordered my cables on Monday morning and they were at my house on Wednesday.

I do have to add though that I can not get HDMI CEC working for my components. I have no idea if it's the components fault, the cables fault, or my fault. Since I have a Harmony remote, CEC is not really that important.


----------



## budeone (Aug 19, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> www.monoprice.com = great cables at great prices.


Been buying there for a while and never had a problem. (10 + cables)


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I've had good experiences w/ cables on both price and quality with both monoprice (probably IMO the best place to get the best price on any given day), and tigerdirect (which sometimes has some really good deals if you catch them on the right day, got a hdmi free once after rebate).


----------



## wolverine26 (Jan 7, 2007)

+1 more for monoprice.com 10+ cables and a HDMI switch box from there and never a problem!


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Monoprice is great but often they are out of the cable I want so I then go to BlueJeans which is similar in pricing and great service too.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Monoprice and BlueJean Cables names definitely come up a lot. Heck.. Monoprice came up during a Xmas dinner party last weekend I was at and I did not bring it up.  I just ordered a number of cables from Monoprice and an HDMI 5x1 switch. I have been happy with so far with the cables and I will report back once I get time to get everything connected up.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

I like Blue Jeans myself.


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

shop for the cheapest one you can find .... worst case ... return it if it doiesnt work .... its a simple go or no go ... its difital (aka all or nothing)


----------



## ravenwood61 (Nov 11, 2007)

If you're not inclined to read the mountain of information at bluejeanscable.com, gizmodo.com has an informative series named "The Truth About Monster Cable". In part 2 they compare Monster, Monoprice and XtremeHD at various lengths and bandwidth. The upshot of the article is for short runs and today's bandwidth, go cheap.


----------



## Artwood (May 30, 2006)

Get an HDMI 1.3b cable. All others are yesterdays news.


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

None since the HDMI port on your 622 probably will never work. Save up for a 722 before you switch to HDMI.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I've used this site, also good prices...

This is the category for HDMI, there is another HDMI category as well...

http://www.mycablemart.com/store/cart.php?m=product_list&c=58

a 6' cable is $6.72. I have a couple, work fine... and all these specs, unless they are actually changing the pin outs of the cables, who cares...


----------



## Miggity (Aug 10, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> www.monoprice.com = great cables at great prices.


THIS


----------



## billcg (Apr 2, 2006)

jimb said:


> None since the HDMI port on your 622 probably will never work. Save up for a 722 before you switch to HDMI.


I added a second HD TV for Xmas and planned to use HDMI cable to connect to my 622, It failed. The replacement 622 works just fine. But the real news is that the HDMI (monoprice.com) cable is 50' long.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

jimb said:


> None since the HDMI port on your 622 probably will never work. Save up for a 722 before you switch to HDMI.


huh?


----------



## Gilitar (Aug 1, 2004)

jimb said:


> None since the HDMI port on your 622 probably will never work. Save up for a 722 before you switch to HDMI.


My new 622 works perfect with HDMI. Do they tend to quit working as time goes by? I only have HDMIs run from my plasma to the closet where my equipment is.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

622's have had a history of HDMI connector failures. Apparently, flexing of the socket causes solder joint failure. This has supposedly been corrected in newer 622's. So, depending upon when yours was made, you might or might not eventually have a failure.

Since your setup is working now, you don't have a compatibility issue to worry about.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Artwood said:


> Get an HDMI 1.3b cable. All others are yesterdays news.


Technically speaking, there are plenty of cables that were sold at the inception of HDMI that will work perfectly with 1.3 devices. 1.2/1.3a/1.3b HDMI cables merely imply they've received HDMI ATC certification at the specified length.

Certification doesn't come free, though, so cables carrying such badges are usually somewhat more expensive.

I have four dinosaur era 6' $8 HDMI cables that lack any certification, and they all work perfectly with my 3 HDMI 1.3 devices and my one HDMI 1.2 device. YMMV.


----------



## TechnoCat (Sep 4, 2005)

wje said:


> 622's have had a history of HDMI connector failures. Apparently, flexing of the socket causes solder joint failure. This has supposedly been corrected in newer 622's. So, depending upon when yours was made, you might or might not eventually have a failure.


I called Dish when I tried to switch to HDMI from Component a month ago, for my new receiver to pass through for better quality. My 622 simply did not do HDMI. The rep sent out a new one. I've had the 622 since within a month of their release, so it wasn't like it was a new failure, just one I didn't know about.

Are they not doing that in general? (i.e. not simply replacing the defective ones?)


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

TechnoCat said:


> Are they not doing that in general? (i.e. not simply replacing the defective ones?)


If you called with a HDMI failure, initially there were CSR's; if I recall saying, it was a Software issue and to wait for the next update, however if you were persistant, they replaced it. Now I suspect that the debate is over and if you call about an HDMI issue, they replace the reciever..


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

HDMI cables have issues all over the place, not just with dish hd receivers.

That's why I prefer Component and optical digital!!!!!!!!
(And no difference in PQ)

fred


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

fredinva said:


> HDMI cables have issues all over the place, not just with dish hd receivers.
> 
> That's why I prefer Component and optical digital!!!!!!!!
> (And no difference in PQ) fred


Its not the cables, its the HDCP and other compatability issues that cause HDMI problems.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

Let me re-phrase then:

USING HDMI cables has issues all over the place, not just with dish hd receivers.

he he
fred


----------



## M5Guy (Jun 24, 2006)

I bought a couple HDMI cables from my Sam's Club. I have one hooked up to a 1080p HD-DVD & the other to a Blu-Ray at 1080p as well.

The picture is perfect with both.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

I guess I've been lucky. My older 622 runs HDMI just fine and hopefully it will keep it up. I held off on HDMI because of all the problems posted here and on other forums, but I've had no issues at all.


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/hdmi-cables/index.htm



Rebollos said:


> What's the best HDMI Cable to conect a Plasma Tv with the 622 HD DVR receiver?
> A 1.3 will do the trick?
> Do you know any reliable place to buy them?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Kelmey (Jan 24, 2008)

What is the maximum length the cable can be???


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

As long as it can be and still work. 
Seriously, there isn't a simple answer for that. The HDMI spec intentionally doesn't set any maximum length, because they didn't want to limit the length arbitrarily.

So, the real answer is that it depends mostly on the characteristics of the HDMI transmitter and receiver chips on each end of the cable, and to a lesser extent, the characteristics of the cable, basically tied to the quality of the cable (but not the price!).

SInce the signal is digital, and transmitted in a rather clever way, the signal either gets there or doesn't, at least to a first approximation. What tends to happen as the length nears whatever the maximum happens to be for the configuration, the error rate in recovering the signal goes up. Symptoms will be increasing artifacts in the image, and eventually no signal. Don't expect it to degrade all that gracefully, though. The error rate doesn't have to be all that high to lose the signal.

While many people report runs of 100' with no problems, many manufacturers do set a limit for their hardware. Both my Sony LCD and Yamaha have stated limits, but I can't find any for my Pio. However, these tend to be rather conservative. I'd probably use an HDMI repeater for a run that long, it has logic in it for cleaning up the signal. But, that may not be necessary for you, depending upon all the factors I've already discussed, and your tolerance for signal artifacts. (hey, if you think SD looks just like HD, and stretch-o-vision is fine, you can probably go 200' :lol: )


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> www.monoprice.com = great cables at great prices.


+1
Couldn't agree more. I just picked up two 20' 1.3 HDMI's and a 25' optical cable for the total of $52 after shipping. The cables are great quality.


----------



## IndyTim (Nov 11, 2007)

Artwood said:


> Get an HDMI 1.3b cable. All others are yesterdays news.


I've found mycablemart.com to be an excellent source for cables (all are from HDMI certified suppliers), super customer service, and great prices. They also know their stuff. Check out this link regarding 1.3 HDMI:

http://www.mycablemart.com/help/hdmi_versions.php

There are few devices that currently utilize the 1.3 version, including D* and E* boxes, and they are all backward compatible to previous versions. So check it out. You may be paying for something you don't need (at least for now).


----------



## Kelmey (Jan 24, 2008)

wje said:


> As long as it can be and still work.
> Seriously, there isn't a simple answer for that. The HDMI spec intentionally doesn't set any maximum length, because they didn't want to limit the length arbitrarily.
> 
> So, the real answer is that it depends mostly on the characteristics of the HDMI transmitter and receiver chips on each end of the cable, and to a lesser extent, the characteristics of the cable, basically tied to the quality of the cable (but not the price!).
> ...


I asked about length because I want to place my DVR in a closet roughly 10-12 feet away from my TV in a utility room. I want to do the same with my PS3, I bought a 15' cable on eBay and it severely decreased the picture quality, not sure if it was a crappy cable or just too long. I have my 722 being installed next weekend and was hoping it doesnt do the same as my PS3. I did some research and I believe I need a higher AWG and shorter cable length for my PS3 to work .


----------



## ICBM99 (Apr 4, 2007)

Monoprice

I just bought 3 HDMI (3ft, 10 ft, 15 ft), 2 component (6ft, 12ft), and 2 Optical (6ft, 10ft), for something like $55. All great quality and I've had no problems with the HDMI from my 722 or my HD DVD player to my AVR, then the long run from the AVR to the TV.


----------



## goldbear (Jan 16, 2008)

Monoprice also sells a short connector (extension )piece. Theory is to use it to take the stress off the HDMI port on the actual TV or DVR. Tape the connector onto the back of the equipment.

Haven't tried that yet- but have seen other suggestions to use it.

Will be giving it a try as I have new cables coming this week.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

goldbear said:


> Monoprice also sells a short connector (extension )piece. Theory is to use it to take the stress off the HDMI port on the actual TV or DVR. Tape the connector onto the back of the equipment.
> 
> Haven't tried that yet- but have seen other suggestions to use it.
> 
> Will be giving it a try as I have new cables coming this week.


Link please.


----------



## goldbear (Jan 16, 2008)

braven said:


> Link please.


Monoprice under HDMI cables

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10240&cs_id=1024010&p_id=2891&seq=1&format=2

HDMI Cable male to female 28AWG Port Saver - 8 inches (Gold-Plated)

Price
1=$3.20


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

I love love love monoprice. when i ordered my first HDMI cable for under $6.00, i expected to find a not so good looking cable that works. What i got was a top quality cable with looks and performance to match. I can't believe some people pay $60, $70 or more for cables at the electronics store.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

Kelmey said:


> ... I did some research and I believe I need a higher AWG and shorter cable length for my PS3 to work .


Remeber, the Higher the AWG the thinner the wire. i.e. a 28 gauge cable is lighter weight than a 24 or 22 gauge cable. Short cables (under 10ft) should not make much of a difference. Longer cables should be the lowest AWG you can afford.


----------



## HarryS (Mar 6, 2005)

Probably meant bigger, not higher.


----------



## Kman68 (Jan 24, 2008)

If you are connecting a 622/722 with this HDMI cable, then 1.3 compatibility is not a concern. Dish DVR does not carry Dolby Digital on HDMI. As per the Owners Manual, the only way to get a Dolby Digital signal out of the 622/722 is via optical TOS link. 

I tried three different cables before consulting the Owners Manual. Right now I am using a 6 fit cable that cost $1.50 + 3.50 shipping. It works just as well as the other two cables. Digital is all or nothing. Either the TV gets the signal or it doesn't. Go cheap on this one.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

goldbear said:


> Monoprice under HDMI cables
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10240&cs_id=1024010&p_id=2891&seq=1&format=2
> 
> ...


Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Kman68 said:


> If you are connecting a 622/722 with this HDMI cable, then 1.3 compatibility is not a concern. Dish DVR does not carry Dolby Digital on HDMI. As per the Owners Manual, the only way to get a Dolby Digital signal out of the 622/722 is via optical TOS link.
> 
> I tried three different cables before consulting the Owners Manual. Right now I am using a 6 fit cable that cost $1.50 + 3.50 shipping. It works just as well as the other two cables. Digital is all or nothing. Either the TV gets the signal or it doesn't. Go cheap on this one.


1) this is obsolete info they added dolby digital (i.e. 5.1 support)
2) Support has been in all version of hdmi including 1.0.


----------

